# ودي اضربها ولا اشتمها



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2014)

*اولا انا مش عارف ده تخلف ولا ايه
واحده قريبتي ولدت في الشهر التامن علشان الميه كانت قليله او حاجه زي كده
المهم ربنا اداها تؤام ولد وبنت 
والبنت ربنا اراد ان البنت تزل ميته 

فا تيجي واحده بنت حلال علي اساس انها بتواسيها 
قالت لها قولي الحمد لله ان البت هي اللي ماتت
اعمل فيها ايه الوليه دي *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2014)

ثقافة شعب ...... جاهل


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2014)

قولها ربنا يشفى 
معقولة لسه فى ناس بالعقلية دى


----------



## tamav maria (4 فبراير 2014)

قول لها نفسي اعرف الحشيش اللي بتضربيه نوعه اييييييييييييه

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2014)

*



			<H2 class=subtitleh2>ودي اضربها ولا اشتمها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*</H2>هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مش عارفا اقول لك انا قريت العنوان ده ازاى فى الاول--
 بس انا كنت فكرا نفسى داخله اشوف صوره بدره-- مخدزارات-- هيرووين-- من الحجات الى بتضرب دى و تشتم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ما علينا اما الاستاذه الى قالت كدا
 قول لها  اشكرى ربنا ان اهلك مدفنوكيش حيه لما عروفا انك بنت--
ناس عجيييبه--- مش عارفا ليه كدا


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

ايون بجد لسة في ناس بتفكر بالطريقة دي
و لسة في ناس بتزعل و تتضايق اوي من خلفة البنات و ناسيين ان غيرهم ممكن ما يكونش عندهم اطفال خالص
دة بقى يرجع الى المعتقدات الخاطئة اللي اتزرعت في مخها و ان البنات اقل من الولاد و الكلام دة كله


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اولا انا مش عارف ده تخلف ولا ايه
> واحده قريبتي ولدت في الشهر التامن علشان الميه كانت قليله او حاجه زي كده
> المهم ربنا اداها تؤام ولد وبنت
> والبنت ربنا اراد ان البنت تزل ميته
> ...



على فكرة دى مينفعش تسكتلها أو تتجاهلها
دى لازم ترد عليها رد قاسى جدا .


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 فبراير 2014)

*قولها 
what is the matter
امك فى خطر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد هى مش يتسكت عليها
عاوزة رد قاسى جدا زى مقال عبد المسيح
*​


----------



## sparrow (4 فبراير 2014)

طب خد عندك دي ست وجوزها ,, جوزها دا شغال سواق علي تاكسي واغلب الوقت التاكسي مركون مش بيشتغل عليه وجابت 6 عيال علشان الولد وتقريبا العيال كلهم فوق بعضهم يعني  6 سنين و2 ابتدائي و4 و5 ابتدائي  والولد بقي يادوب سنتين وكل يوم ياخدوا الولد الشملول بتاعهم ويتمشوا بيه 
الغريب بقي ان العائله دي مسيحيه ههههههههه الصراحه كل ما بشوفهم دمي بيتحرق


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 فبراير 2014)

*خير الرد على السفهاء السكوت 
دى يتبصلها بصة من فوق لتحت وتطرد برة البيت ههههههه *
*هو لسة العقليات المتخلفة دى موجودة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

*,.*

أكتر حد بيضطهد آلستآت فى بلدنآ هم آلستآت نفسهم
*مرآر* 




*.،*​


----------



## zaki (5 فبراير 2014)

*ممكن نهدا  شوية

هى الولية دى غلطت فى اية يعنى ؟
قالت ان : الحمد للة ان البنت هى اللى ماتت
مفيش حاجة غلط فى الكلام خالص
هى بتحمد ربنا على شيء حدث بالفعل  .  واد فى حد ذاته كويس

وانا هضيف من عندى على كلام الولية
ان الحمدلله برداو ان الولد عاش

لو كل واحد منكم ممكن يقول كلمة للام دى هيقول اية؟
يولول على اللى مات ويضيع فرحة المولود اللى موجود ولا 
نحمد ربنا على القسمة و النصيب​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

zaki قال:


> *ممكن نهدا  شوية
> 
> هى الولية دى غلطت فى اية يعنى ؟
> قالت ان : الحمد للة ان البنت هى اللى ماتت
> ...


معلشى بس فيه فرق بين " *آلحمد لله على كل شئ *"
وبين إنى أخص آلحمد بإن شئ معين حصل بدل شئ تآنى
وكإنه آلأقل ضرر وآلحمد لله جآت على قد كدآ





*.،*​

​


----------



## zaki (5 فبراير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> معلشى بس فيه فرق بين " *آلحمد لله على كل شئ *"
> وبين إنى أخص آلحمد بإن شئ معين حصل بدل شئ تآنى
> وكإنه آلأقل ضرر وآلحمد لله جآت على قد كدآ
> 
> ...



*هو فعلا الاقل ضررآ
واكبر دليل على كدا

أنة لو كان الدكتور خير الماما  مابين احد الطفلين 
كانت هتختار الولد

وممكن تسألوها

( ابو قرش مش زى ابو قرشين )

هى دى الدنيا بقااااااااا​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

zaki قال:


> *هو فعلا الاقل ضررآ
> واكبر دليل على كدا
> 
> أنة لو كان الدكتور خير الماما  مابين احد الطفلين
> ...


يآ نهآر أبيض , إنت أكيد أكيد بتهزر  ..؟:fun_lol:




*.،*​

​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

كمجتمع شرقي يبقى كلام زكي صح 
لكن بصفة عامة الدنيا من غير بنات ما تنفعش
و فعلا زي لما زكي بيقول في ناس شايفة ان خلفة الولاد افضل من خلفة البنات دة رأي كتير من الناس
هما شايفين كدة و دي وجهة نظرهم حتى و ان كانت غلط


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> كمجتمع شرقي يبقى كلام زكي صح
> لكن بصفة عامة الدنيا من غير بنات ما تنفعش
> و فعلا زي لما زكي بيقول في ناس شايفة ان خلفة الولاد افضل من خلفة البنات دة رأي كتير من الناس
> هما شايفين كدة و دي وجهة نظرهم حتى و ان كانت غلط


أنآ عآرفة يآ ميرآ إنكـ إنتِ وزكى بتعرضوآ تفكير شريحة موجودة فى آلمجتمع
بس آلموضوع هنآ متخطى وجهآت آلنظر إللى ينفع نختلف أو نتفق عليهآ
وجهة آلنظر إنى أحب أخلف بنت أو ولد ممكن , لكن إنى أشوف آلولد مضروب إتنين فى آلبنت
أو إنى  أقلل من آلبنت وقيمتهآ .. من قيمة جنس بشرى كآمل
معلشى دى تبقى عنصرية مش وجهة نظر




*.،*​


​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أنآ عآرفة يآ ميرآ إنكـ إنتِ وزكى بتعرضوآ تفكير شريحة موجودة فى آلمجتمع
> 
> بس آلموضوع هنآ متخطى وجهآت آلنظر إللى ينفع نختلف أو نتفق عليهآ
> وجهة آلنظر إنى أحب أخلف بنت أو ولد ممكن , لكن إنى أشوف آلولد مضروب إتنين فى آلبنت
> ...


 انا متهيألي ان الست كان قصدها تواسيها لكن واستها بطريقة غلط
انا معاكي في انها عنصرية 
بس تنكري انها موجودة و بكثرة ؟
في ناس تفكيرها كدة يا ستي هنعمل لهم ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

*ميرا حبيبتى هما فعلا موجودين وكتير كمان 
بس لازم نعترف ان التفكير ده غلط وجدا كمان 
مش ممكن نقول دى وجهة نظرهم وهما حرين فيها 
لا غلط عمر ما كانت البنت اقل قيمة من الولد 
لازم الناس دى تفهم انها بتفكر غلط *
*وماتنسيش ان اللى بتتكلم دى هى فى الاصل بنت *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا متهيألي ان الست كان قصدها تواسيها لكن واستها بطريقة غلط
> انا معاكي في انها عنصرية
> بس تنكري انها موجودة و بكثرة ؟
> في ناس تفكيرها كدة يا ستي هنعمل لهم ايه


*هى فعلاً كآنت بتوآسيهآ *, بس هى فكرتهآ إن آلبنت أقل ودآ ظهر ببسآطة فى طريقة آلموآسآهـ بتآعتهآ
أنكر إزآى , معآكـِ ومعآكـِ جداً .. بس أنآ قصدى إن آلأفكآر دى لآزم تتحآرب مش نستسلملهآ كإنهآ إقرآر وآقع

ويعنى كآن لآزم تخلو قضية آلمرأهـ تنقح عليآ دلوقتى , مآ أنآ كنت قآعدة فى حآلى:new6:




*.،*​​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرا حبيبتى هما فعلا موجودين وكتير كمان *​
> *بس لازم نعترف ان التفكير ده غلط وجدا كمان *
> *مش ممكن نقول دى وجهة نظرهم وهما حرين فيها *
> *لا غلط عمر ما كانت البنت اقل قيمة من الولد *
> ...


 يابت مانا كمان بنت و بحب البنات جدااااااااا و اتمنى لما اخلف اجيب بنات مش ولاد
و اؤمن بالمساواة و العدالة الاجتماعية و ان المرأة زي الرجل و الا ما كانش ربنا خلقها من ضلع ادم
بس دي فكرة اترسخت في ذهن الكثيرين
يمكن عشان الولد بياخد ضعف البنت في الميراث و هو اللي بيشيل اسم ابوه و الكلام دة كله بيخلي بعض الناس تعتقد ان الولد ضعف البنت في كل حاجة
دة رأيهم و اكيد ليهم اسبابهم
و احنا لينا رأي مخالف 
و في النهاية اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية
صوح و لا لع ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *هى فعلاً كآنت بتوآسيهآ *, بس هى فكرتهآ إن آلبنت أقل ودآ ظهر ببسآطة فى طريقة آلموآسآهـ بتآعتهآ​
> أنكر إزآى , معآكـِ ومعآكـِ جداً .. بس أنآ قصدى إن آلأفكآر دى لآزم تتحآرب مش نستسلملهآ كإنهآ إقرآر وآقع​
> ويعنى كآن لآزم تخلو قضية آلمرأهـ تنقح عليآ دلوقتى , مآ أنآ كنت قآعدة فى حآلى:new6:​
> 
> ...


 بصي احنا نمسك الولية دي نقتلها و نخلص
و بكدة نكون قضينا على العنصرية من جذورها :fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *هى فعلاً كآنت بتوآسيهآ *, بس هى فكرتهآ إن آلبنت أقل ودآ ظهر ببسآطة فى طريقة آلموآسآهـ بتآعتهآ
> أنكر إزآى , معآكـِ ومعآكـِ جداً .. بس أنآ قصدى إن آلأفكآر دى لآزم تتحآرب مش نستسلملهآ كإنهآ إقرآر وآقع
> 
> ويعنى كآن لآزم تخلو قضية آلمرأهـ تنقح عليآ دلوقتى , مآ أنآ كنت قآعدة فى حآلى:new6:
> ...


*يلا بينا يا ياايمى نحاربها مش هنقعد نتفرج كدا 
ده الحالة بقت صعبة بزيادة معقول التفكير ده لسة موجود *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يابت مانا كمان بنت و بحب البنات جدااااااااا و اتمنى لما اخلف اجيب بنات مش ولاد
> و اؤمن بالمساواة و العدالة الاجتماعية و ان المرأة زي الرجل و الا ما كانش ربنا خلقها من ضلع ادم
> بس دي فكرة اترسخت في ذهن الكثيرين
> يمكن عشان الولد بياخد ضعف البنت في الميراث و هو اللي بيشيل اسم ابوه و الكلام دة كله بيخلي بعض الناس تعتقد ان الولد ضعف البنت في كل حاجة
> ...


*صووووووح بس ده تفكير مجتمع ظالم طول ما بيفكر  بالطريقة دى 
هتفضل البنت كائن ضعيف مسموح للرجل يعمل اى حاجة فيها 
يعاكس ويتحرش ويهدر حقوقها 
المشكلة ان الفكر ده لازم يتحارب فعلا مش يفضل كدا ويتقال ببساطة كدا 
انا نفسى الست اللى قالت كدا تفكر شوية لو اتحطت فى نفس الموقف 
وبنتها ماتت والولد عاش 
وقتها مش هتبقى زعلانة تقول مش مهم المهم الولد عاش معتقدش انه هيبقى سهل 
عليها موت البنت لانها حتة منها زى الولد بالظبط *


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> بصي احنا نمسك الولية دي نقتلها و نخلص
> و بكدة نكون قضينا على العنصرية من جذورها :fun_lol:


يآآآهـ كدهـ آلعنصرية هتخلص
يآ ريت كنت عملتهآ من زمآن وبقيت شهيدة حقوق آلمرأهـ :new6:
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا بينا يا ياايمى نحاربها مش هنقعد نتفرج كدا
> ده الحالة بقت صعبة بزيادة معقول التفكير ده لسة موجود *​


يآ بنتى شئ لآ يوصدكه عكل :fun_lol:
يلآ هآتيلى آلبلدوزر بتآعى من ع آلخآص عندكـ و ورآيآ , إلى آلجهآد :new6:




*.،*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ​ يآ بنتى شئ لآ يوصدكه عكل :fun_lol:
> يلآ هآتيلى آلبلدوزر بتآعى من ع آلخآص عندكـ و ورآيآ , إلى آلجهآد :new6:
> 
> *.،*​​


*يلا بينا الى الجهاااااااااااااااد يا نسااااااء 
حاتر انا جيباه وجايه اهوووو وراكى عدل :fun_lol:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صووووووح بس ده تفكير مجتمع ظالم طول ما بيفكر  بالطريقة دى
> هتفضل البنت كائن ضعيف مسموح للرجل يعمل اى حاجة فيها
> يعاكس ويتحرش ويهدر حقوقها
> المشكلة ان الفكر ده لازم يتحارب فعلا مش يفضل كدا ويتقال ببساطة كدا
> ...


أهو دآ إللى عآيزة أوصله يآ ميرآ ,,, إننآ نشوف آلبنت أقل بدآية لجرآيم أبشع كتير

رورو ليكـِ عندى تقييم كبير 




*.،*​​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صووووووح بس ده تفكير مجتمع ظالم طول ما بيفكر بالطريقة دى *
> *هتفضل البنت كائن ضعيف مسموح للرجل يعمل اى حاجة فيها *
> *يعاكس ويتحرش ويهدر حقوقها *
> *المشكلة ان الفكر ده لازم يتحارب فعلا مش يفضل كدا ويتقال ببساطة كدا *
> ...


 للاسف كلامك مظبوط
و المجتمع الظالم دة هو اللي بيخلي الست دي و غيرها يفكروا بالاسلوب دة
يعني المشكلة في المجتمع نفسه اللي رسخ فكرة التفرقة دي في عقول الناس
و كان من مطالب الثورة تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية
لكن طول ما في الظلم و العنف ضد المرأة عمر ما المساواة هتتحقق
اصل المساواة مش مقتصرة على العمل فقط
البعض فاكر ان طالما المرأة اشتغلت وزيرة و سفيرة و غيرها من الوظائف الصعبة اللي بيشغلها الرجال يبقى كدة اتحققت المساواة
لكن المساواة هتتحقق بجد لما نظرتنا كدول العالم الثالث للمرأة تتغير
يعني مش نبص ليها على انها كائن ضعيف و من حق الرجل التسلط عليها
يبقى هي مشكلة شعب بحاله مش مشكلة الست دي بس
و لازم نغير نظرة البلد كلها للمرأة عشان نظرة العامة من الشعب او البسطاء تتغير
دة محتاج جهود كتير و حملات اعلانية 
بس احنا نخلص من حاجة حاجة الاول
نحاكم مرسي و نعين رئيس لمصر و بعد كدة نشوف حكاية المساواة و العدالة الاجتماعية
مش بس بين المرأة و الرجل
كمان بين المسيحيين و المسلمين
و بين الاغنياء و الفقراء
و بين ذوي البشرة السمراء و ذوي البشرة البيضاء


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أهو دآ إللى عآيزة أوصله يآ ميرآ ,,, إننآ نشوف آلبنت أقل بدآية لجرآيم أبشع كتير
> 
> رورو ليكـِ عندى تقييم كبير
> 
> *.،*​​


*ميرسى يا حبى من بعض تفكيركم 
اصل انا قاعدة زهقانة ومش لاقية حاجة اعملها 
وبصراحة الموضوع عصبنى مش قدرت اسكت 
خرجت من حالة الصمت :t19::t19:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أهو دآ إللى عآيزة أوصله يآ ميرآ ,,, إننآ نشوف آلبنت أقل بدآية لجرآيم أبشع كتير​
> 
> رورو ليكـِ عندى تقييم كبير ​
> 
> ...


 تبقى المشكلة في نطرة المجتمع ككل و في المعتقدات الخاطئة اللي اتزرعت في اذهان بعض الناس
يبقى لو قدرنا نتخلص من نظرة المجتمع للمرأة
هنقدر نقتع الناس اللي بيفكروا بالطريقة دي ان البنت زي الولد
يبقى نبدأ الاول بتصحيح فكرة المجتمع ككل حتى تتصحح فكرة بعض الناس
يعني الست دي ضحية مجتمع ظالم بيهدر حقوق المرأة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

*ميرا كلامك مظبوط جدا 
بس ليا تعقيب صغير على كلمة المجتمع الظالم
هو ايه تعريف المجتمع 
مش هو انا وانتى وهو وهى 
يعنى الست والرجل والولد والبنت 
عاوزة اقولك ان المجتمع ينحصر فينا احنا وتفكيرنا احنا 
التفكير الغلط 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرا كلامك مظبوط جدا *​
> *بس ليا تعقيب صغير على كلمة المجتمع الظالم*
> *هو ايه تعريف المجتمع *
> *مش هو انا وانتى وهو وهى *
> ...


 ما اختلفناش
يبقى لازم نوعي المجتمع دة و نصحح افكاره و معتقداته الغلط
و دة مش هينفع يتصحح بسهولة او ما بين يوم و ليلة
دة محتاج مجهودات كبيرة اوي
ما تنسيش انها فكرة مترسخة من زمان و ناس كتير بتفكر بالطريقة دي
خاصة سكان الارياف و غير المتعلمين
و عشان نفهم ناس زي دول محتاجين مجهود كبير اوي


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ما اختلفناش
> يبقى لازم نوعي المجتمع دة و نصحح افكاره و معتقداته الغلط
> و دة مش هينفع يتصحح بسهولة او ما بين يوم و ليلة
> دة محتاج مجهودات كبيرة اوي
> ...


*للاسف يا ميرا دلوقتى فى ناس كتير متعلمة ومثقفة وبتفكر بالتفكير ده 
وفعلا محتاجة مجهودات كبيرة علشان الفكرة دى تتغير :shutup22::shutup22:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبى من بعض تفكيركم
> اصل انا قاعدة زهقانة ومش لاقية حاجة اعملها
> وبصراحة الموضوع عصبنى مش قدرت اسكت
> خرجت من حالة الصمت :t19::t19:*​


وآخيرآآ خرجنآ من آلصمت
طب ميرسى للعصبية وللموضوع ولعيآد إللى هيجى يطردنآ بإذن آلله وكل آلموجودين وآلمجتمع وآلنآس ههههه
​


انت شبعي قال:


> تبقى المشكلة في نطرة المجتمع ككل و في المعتقدات الخاطئة اللي اتزرعت في اذهان بعض الناس
> يبقى لو قدرنا نتخلص من نظرة المجتمع للمرأة
> هنقدر نقتع الناس اللي بيفكروا بالطريقة دي ان البنت زي الولد
> يبقى نبدأ الاول بتصحيح فكرة المجتمع ككل حتى تتصحح فكرة بعض الناس
> يعني الست دي ضحية مجتمع ظالم بيهدر حقوق المرأة


أولاً رورو قآلت نقطة مهمة جداً وهى إن كلنآ جزء من آلمجتمع وكل وآحد عليه مسئولية فى نشر آلأفكآر دى وكمآن محآربتهآ

بس بتفق معآكـِ أكيد بردو فى سيطرة آلمجتمع ودآ لإن آلثقآفة آلدينية آلسآيدة بتنشر نفس آلأفكآر
وللأسف إحنآ كمآن " آلمسيحيين " متأثرين جداً بثقآفتهم

فآلموضوع دآيرة وحآجآت كتير متشآبكة مع بعض :t17:




*.،*​

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

وآخيرآآ خرجنآ من آلصمت
طب ميرسى للعصبية وللموضوع ولعيآد إللى هيجى يطردنآ بإذن آلله وكل آلموجودين وآلمجتمع وآلنآس ههههه
​ 
 *.،*​

​ *اها وحشتنى بقى ايام الخناقات *
*وشد الشعور :fun_lol:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *للاسف يا ميرا دلوقتى فى ناس كتير متعلمة ومثقفة وبتفكر بالتفكير ده *
> *وفعلا محتاجة مجهودات كبيرة علشان الفكرة دى تتغير :shutup22::shutup22:*


 ماهو دة عشان اباءهم و اجدادهم بيفكروا بالطريقة دية
و بالتالي الفكرة انتقلت ليهم هما كمان
انا رأيي في الموضوع دة ان الست دي عملت بالمثل القائل
( بدل ما يكحلها عماها (
هي قصدها تواسي الست اللي فقدت طفلتها بس واستها بطريقة غلط
ساعات لما احنا بنفكر من بعيد مش زي لما بنتحط في الموقف نفسه
بمعنى اننا في المواقف الصعبة اللي زي دي بنقول اي حاجة تيجي على بالنا و مش بنقعد نفكر اذا كانت صح و لا لأة
بصرف النظر عن ان فكرة الست دي فكرة غلط
خلينا نفترض حسن النية و نقول ان قصدها خير و انها بس قاصدة تخفف عن قريبتها او صديقتها


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> وآخيرآآ خرجنآ من آلصمت
> 
> طب ميرسى للعصبية وللموضوع ولعيآد إللى هيجى يطردنآ بإذن آلله وكل آلموجودين وآلمجتمع وآلنآس ههههه​
> 
> ...


 اهو انتي قولتي
الموضوع دايرة و حاجات كتير متشابكة في بعض
يعني مش بسهولة ان انسانة عاشت في بلد بتفكر بطريقة زي كدة تغير فكرتها ما بين يوم و ليلة
هي بتقول اللي هي شايفاه و اللي سمعته و اللي اتعودت عليه
 يبقى الغلط مش منها
الغلط في اللي رسخ الفكرة دي في ذهنها


----------



## zaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*مصر 
الاولى فى العالم بالحفاظ على العادات والتقاليد

لكن الاختلاف بين الولد والبنت فى كل العالم مش بس فى مصر
لانة ليست من صنع بشر .

الاختلاف بين الاولاد والبتات ليس فقط فى الشكل والبنيان 
ولكنة فى اسلوب الحياة والمسؤليات والواجبات المطلوبة من كلاهما
وبالتاتى ايضآ  تختلف  الصلاحيات  المتاحة لهما

الصين من البلاد التى تطبق سياسة الطفل الواحد 
قررت بالسماح لانجاب طفلين بدلا من طفل واحد اذا كان الطفل الاول انثى

لدى صديق نيجيرى تعرف علية هو وزوجتة  وكان عندة 3  بنات ويريد ان ينجب ولد يكون سندآ فى الحياة لاخواتة البنات . وانجب بنت رقم 4  وينوى الانجاب مرة اخره  

البكورية كانت تعطى للاولاد

المعلا جانون  بيكون البكرى  فى صعيد مصر

الولد فى الكوتشينة  لة احترامة  ( فى الدنيا بردوا )​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهو انتي قولتي
> الموضوع دايرة و حاجات كتير متشابكة في بعض
> يعني مش بسهولة ان انسانة عاشت في بلد بتفكر بطريقة زي كدة تغير فكرتها ما بين يوم و ليلة
> هي بتقول اللي هي شايفاه و اللي سمعته و اللي اتعودت عليه
> ...


ميرآ حبيبتى أنآ بقول نحآرب آلأفكآر مش نحآرب آلست نفسهآ صدقينى ههههه
آلست مش مشكلتنآ , أهم حآجة إننآ نبقى بنحآول نفهمهآ ونفهم إللى زيهآ 
*مش نتأقلم على إن دآ آلوآقع فنقبله* .. فهمآنى ..؟

 


*.،*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2014)

zaki قال:


> *مصر
> الاولى فى العالم بالحفاظ على العادات والتقاليد
> 
> لكن الاختلاف بين الولد والبنت فى كل العالم مش بس فى مصر
> ...


​ تمآم مش مختلفين إنهم مختلفين  ,,, بس *مش معنآهـ إن وآحد منهم أقل قيمه من آلتآنى*
وطبعاً آلفكر دآ مش عندنآ وحدنآ
بس كن متأكد إن فيه نآس زينآ كدآ فى كل آلأمآكن إللى ذكرتهآ بيحآولوآ يحآربوآ آلفكرة دى ويوعوآ غيرهم إنهآ مش سليمة
وهى دى كل آلقصة أخى آلعزيز ..... دآ آلوآقع أحيآناً أهـ , بس لآزم نغيرهـ



آلمهم مآيغيروش ولد آلكوتشينة علشآن بلعب بيه حلو :mus13:




*.،*​


----------



## zaki (7 فبراير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ​ تمآم مش مختلفين إنهم مختلفين  ,,, بس *مش معنآهـ إن وآحد منهم أقل قيمه من آلتآنى*
> وطبعاً آلفكر دآ مش عندنآ وحدنآ
> بس كن متأكد إن فيه نآس زينآ كدآ فى كل آلأمآكن إللى ذكرتهآ بيحآولوآ يحآربوآ آلفكرة دى ويوعوآ غيرهم إنهآ مش سليمة
> وهى دى كل آلقصة أخى آلعزيز ..... دآ آلوآقع أحيآناً أهـ , بس لآزم نغيرهـ
> ...



*كلام سليم 100%

حاربوا الافكار  وربنا معاكو  بالتوفيق انشاء الله​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 فبراير 2014)

أنتقلت لي شقيقة وهي ابنه 23 سنة، وهي واحدة من سبع شقيقات.
بعض الجيران قالوا لوالدتي: "عندك غيرها ستة "
وكأنها تتكلم عن سبع حبات فاكة واحدة منها باظت ورميناها في الزبالة.


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)

أمة قال:


> أنتقلت لي شقيقة وهي ابنه 23 سنة، وهي واحدة من سبع شقيقات.
> بعض الجيران قالوا لوالدتي: "عندك غيرها ستة "
> وكأنها تتكلم عن سبع حبات فاكة واحدة منها باظت ورميناها في الزبالة.


*فعلا يا ماما ده اللى مضايقنى كأن البنت دى ملهاش اى قيمة 
ولا هى بنى ادم زيها زى الولد من لحم ودم 
وحتة من الام يعنى لو الولد مات زعل الام مش هيفرق 
قلبها هيتوجع على الاتنين بنفس الدرجة 
للاسف الناس مش فاهمة ده بيتكلموا عن موت البنت 
كانها فقدت شىء رخيص عليها 
واحتفظت بالغالى اللى هو الولد
تفكير عنصر وغلط فى غلط *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 فبراير 2014)

هي في الحقيقه تستحق الشفقه والنصح مو الشتم والضرب
تفضيل الولد على البنت ماكان على فاضي كانت في اسباب
ودي الوقت انتهت الاسباب دي مابقتش موجوده في المجتمعات المدنيه الحديثه.. 
كون في ناس لسه بيفكرو كده ف ده لان مافيش ظاهره تختفي مره وحده 
لازم تاخذ وقتها وتختفي ولازم بعض الاجيال  تنتهي ودي سنة الحياه


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 فبراير 2014)

*بعرف واحده عندها بنتين وهي الآن حامل  في الاسابيع الاولى كانت كل يوم تدعي ربنا ان كانت حامل ببنت فليأخذها لانها تريد ولد ومن ايام قليل حصل لها اجهاض وكانت تبكي وقالت انها ندمت ولما راحت للطبيب تفاجأت انها كانت حامل بتوأم وقد نزل فقط واحد والتاني بقي وكل شيء تمام
فقالت اكيد ربنا اخذ البنت وترك الولد*
*يعني بعد ما حصل لها اجهاض للجنين الاول لم تتعلم الدرس ولم تتب
شيء محزن بجد*


----------



## peace_86 (7 فبراير 2014)

zaki قال:


> *مصر
> الاولى فى العالم بالحفاظ على العادات والتقاليد
> 
> لكن الاختلاف بين الولد والبنت فى كل العالم مش بس فى مصر
> ...



*أنا مع صديقي زكي 100% في كلامه..
إن الإختلاف والأفضلية مابين الولد والبنت موجود منذ القدم قبل حتى اليهودية وقبل الأديان والوثنية..
لكن هذا لا يعني أن الله يفضل الولد على البنت.. إنما الموضوع هو تحصيل حاصل نتيجة طبيعتنا البشرية وعاداتنا اللي تجعل الولد في مرتبة وشأن أعلى من البنت..
حتى المثقفون والذين ينادون بالمساواة يفضلون انجاب الاولاد على البنت.. او على الاقل ان يكون في نسلهم ولد واحد على الأقل ضمن عشرة بنات.. لكن اهم شي وجود ولد.

أنا لا ادافع عن هذه الست اللي تلفظت بكلام باطل وغبي ولا يستحق المناقشة لكن اتكلم عن وجهات نظر الناس.
الأم والأب يفضلون ولو حتى بنسبة ضئيلة إنجاب أولاد على النبات.. على الاقل يتحسنون إنجاب الاولاد.

وبالنسبة لهذه الست.. أحب أن أقول أن مجتمعاتنا الشرقية بالت في ردود أفعالها اتجاه هذا الموضوع (موضوع أفضلية الولد على البنت)

يعني مرة انا سمعت واحد في راديو يقول: (أفضل شيء للعائلة ان ينجبوا ولدين وبنت.. عشان لو البنت ماتت مش مشكلة لكن لو مات الولد فالمشكلة تنحل بوجود ولد آخر)
هذه العقلية المريضة خلته يتحدث عن الأولاد والبنات وكأنه يتكلم عن قطع غيار سيارة أو عن مزهريات بالبيت!!

يعني حتى لو انت بتفضل الولد لكن لا تقعد تتفاخر وتتباهى برأيك لأنه أصلاً حتى لو غصباً عنك لكن لا تحط من قيمة البنت!!
فما بالك لو كان اللي بيحط من قدر البنت*


----------



## أَمَة (7 فبراير 2014)

> *وكأنه يتكلم عن قطع غيار سيارة أو عن مزهريات بالبيت!!*




حلوة دي يا رامي ... قطع سيارات !
 
أعجبني التشبيه.


----------

